# Catalytic converter being replaced.



## HatchLifeRS (Oct 3, 2017)

P0420 bank 1 sensor 2

Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## melissacruzing2016 (9 d ago)

ottoman32 said:


> I got a 2016.5 Cruze built three years ago with 74 some thousand miles on it and just had the cat converter replaced today. The problem started a couple of months while realizing the car seemed to lose power. Has anyone else had this problem? I forgot what code it threw, but said something about cat bank 1 below threshhold.


 Hi. I am currently dealing with the same problem. First it was either the Upstream sensor or the Downstream sensor, changed both and light came right back on. Went to Chevy dealership at 58,197 miles said I need a new catalytic converter ordered in October. Still waiting on it. But the problem started in July of 2021. I WISH YOU LUCK CAUSE IM GETTING NOWHERE.


----------

